# The spider living in...



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

...my door mirror. If I can catch him (or her) it's curtains. I've tried every form of eviction notice I can think of including a stream of water and a jet of air from the compressor and still the little beggar will not vacate the premises. Don't want to use insecticides on him but if he doesn't pack it in...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I've never had one in my TT mirror - I thought it was immune, I've never had a car not to get them.

I can't stand the things. I blasted one who'd made a web across my lower grille, must have been getting loads of bugs. No idea how it survived the speeds.

I currently have one that keeps building a web right across my garden path. I have to dismantle it on a daily basis - twice today.

The worst one was getting in my car to find one with a massive web over the hand-brake. Gave me a shock when I arrived face to face with a spider first thing in the morning.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

They annoy the hell out of me


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

How nice 

Did you know that spiders bring luck? Enjoy!!

I love spiders and have plenty (big ones) in my house


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Errrr, they just come into my house as they wish 8)


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Dash said:


> I've never had one in my TT mirror - I thought it was immune, I've never had a car not to get them.
> 
> I can't stand the things. I blasted one who'd made a web across my lower grille, must have been getting loads of bugs. *No idea how it survived the speeds.*
> 
> ...


 I had a snail on my bonnet one night when I came out of work at 2am on my private road home I managed to get upto 120mph and fecker stayed on the bonnet. I took a video, as safety was at the forefront of my mind that night, to put on youtube but you couldn't see it in the dark was gutted as I thought it was probably the fastest snail in the world.

Any pilots want to take up the challenge?


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> I love spiders and have plenty (big ones) in my house


[smiley=thumbsup.gif] Spiders are great. 
Don't really see why you'd want to get rid of it, given it's not doing any harm.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

8)  8) I love spiders [smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Gives me the hibigeebies. Got a massive phobia of them, and as luck would have it - I too have loads of big ones living rent free.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I think a spiders idear of heaven must be living in a door mirror


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

If it has pinned a legal notice on your wing mirror then you'll have to go to court for an eviction notice.
Don't take the law into your own hands otherwise you could end up in big trouble.
John.


----------



## Sickboy (Oct 13, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I think a spiders idear of heaven must be living in a door mirror


Yeah especially when they're heated! must be cushy living in there!


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Caught the little beggar - he is now living in my wife's Golf's door mirror - couldn't see him homeless could I?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a dead one inside my headlight. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

malstt!!! I have a dead earwig in mine!!! I cant believe I am going to have to remove the bumper, and take the light to bits just to get the fecker out! It was left in one spot for some time, and it stained the plastic!

Perhaps I should send in one of your spiders to get him? ha ha


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> malstt!!! I have a dead earwig in mine!!! I cant believe I am going to have to remove the bumper, and take the light to bits just to get the fecker out! It was left in one spot for some time, and it stained the plastic!


Try an air hose first and see if you can blow it out.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just got shot of 2 spiders one from the each of the Golf mirrors and one from th qS now I have another one back in the Golf mirror [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## 2zeroalpha (Aug 30, 2009)

Found nuts in the battery tray of my studentmobile once (french plated renault 9, brilliant for speed cameras)


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

A3DFU said:


> How nice
> 
> Did you know that spiders bring luck? Enjoy!!
> 
> I love spiders and have plenty (big ones) in my house


You're weird... :wink:

I *hate* bloody spiders... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Racer28 (Aug 21, 2009)

SVStu said:


> > malstt!!! I have a dead earwig in mine!!! I cant believe I am going to have to remove the bumper, and take the light to bits just to get the fecker out! It was left in one spot for some time, and it stained the plastic!
> 
> 
> Try an air hose first and see if you can blow it out.


Where is there an opening to get air into it? I heard about some one saying you could suck it out with a thing attachment on a hoover, but have no idea where id start :?

Christian


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just got shot of 2 spiders one from the each of the Golf mirrors and one from th qS now I have another one back in the Golf mirror [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Got him :twisted:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

We had a spider living in our bathroom so I took him outside and let him go free. Two days later and it's back.


----------



## cw955 (Apr 8, 2003)

Kell said:


> We had a spider living in our bathroom so I took him outside and let him go free. Two days later and it's back.


Ah! That rarest of the breed - The Homing Spider


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Kell said:


> We had a spider living in our bathroom so I took him outside and let him go free. Two days later and it's back.


We had a spider living in our bathroom so I took him outside and stamped on him. That little fecker has yet to return... :lol: :twisted:

Cheers

rich


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

As the saying goes, Spiders only live in clean places and they eat all the nasty things in our houses and things too small for us to see  So they do us a favour really 

Gill


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Kell said:


> We had a spider living in our bathroom so I took him outside and let him go free. Two days later and it's back.


Thats normal for spiders they will come back you have been warned


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> We had a spider living in our bathroom so I took him outside and stamped on him. That little fecker has yet to return... :lol: :twisted:


Good man!

I'm too scared of them to get close enough to kill them. I generally throw heavy objects at them. My cat is failing miserably to eat them. He's more interested in mice.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Spiders are good. 
When was the last time something so intricate as a web came out of any of *your* nether regions?
The only reason humans are repelled by them is because they look so alien. They do a lot of good in the house and the garden.
The only insects I can quite happily squash is a mosquito - and even the Dalai Lama is with me on this one! (OK, maybe a wasp.  )


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

Oooooh dont kill wasps, they are better than spiders, they eat all the horrible nasties in the garden and trough their way through thousands of flies. Apparently its called pouncing, they circulate around then pounce to catch.
Just think of them as 'lost, taken a wrong turning' if they venture in your house. When they catch flies, they whip their wings off so they can carry them home to eat, ive seen it done loads of times when at the stables.

Im with you on the mossies though, i always have a terrible reaction to a bite.

I washed my car yesterday and last night noticed a spider dangling off the wing mirror, he can stay there if he wants to :? 
Gill


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

rustyintegrale said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > How nice
> ...


That's fine, I don't mind 8)

Just found a mega BIG spider resting on the ceiling in my Chinese room today 

Oh, and just in case you wondered: my spiders all come in on their own accord - I don't keep them if they want to leave :wink: :lol:

That reminds me of a cleaning lady I once had. I told her to be careful to clean the barhroom so she wouldn't hurt the spider which lived under the bath! Said cleaning lady's face tuned ashen and she never set foot in the bathroom :roll: 
[how to lose a cleaning lady in one easy step :roll: ]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Got the one in my mirror  but still havnt got the dead one out the headlight.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Have you tried Semtex, works every time, might need to replace your car afterwards though.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I was up till 1am last night doing battle with a spider for control of my bedroom. It was massive. Took me and my sister 25 minutes to remove it - and probably woke the neighbourhood in the process.

I'm shattered today.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You want to give me a ring!! I heal spider phobias over the phone easily and quickly with a 99% success rate  
http://www.mindandbodytherapies.co.uk/h ... aycer.html


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

asshole creatures.

Just be glad you're not in Australia. 









SO WHATS THE TIME IN HELL?!


----------

